

Ask HN: Do you know some great IoT projects related to water saving? - PiemGChaps


======
mtmail
I checked an online store specialized in that area. 100 products and all are
mechanical. Unless you count a plastic shower timer (3.50 USD), which already
promises to save 400 USD/year.

This "smart shower meter" has a mobile app. About 70 USD.
[http://amphiro.com/](http://amphiro.com/)

~~~
PiemGChaps
I saw it, it's very great!! You also have
[https://ecodrain.com/en/](https://ecodrain.com/en/) a tube heater who recycle
the already heated water!! Have a look on the video: brilliant!

Give me more!

------
PiemGChaps
There are also a lot of different projects about watering plants, gardens, or
agriculture. But it's still kind of hard to search in search engines, and have
great content...

------
cjbenedikt
Interesting question. I think there are a few things like showers and
taps....possibly the odd toilet...but its certainly worth investigating

